# Looking to move back



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

Recently left La Cala de Mijas due to family health problems and am hoping to return in the near future on a rental basics but our needs are now different. Is there any urbs etc, not too far from Malaga airport that has a swimming pool available to use all year round & maybe a community centre or similar. Would like near beach on the flat or even if it is a bit hilly but has a bus service that goes into it as we don't drive. We love La Cala with the still Spanish feel & if could find somewhere similar which accommodates our needs we would be in heaven. Hopefully some or you will know somewhere like this. Thank you. Karen


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

mrnkar said:


> Recently left La Cala de Mijas due to family health problems and am hoping to return in the near future on a rental basics but our needs are now different. Is there any urbs etc, not too far from Malaga airport that has a swimming pool available to use all year round & maybe a community centre or similar. Would like near beach on the flat or even if it is a bit hilly but has a bus service that goes into it as we don't drive. We love La Cala with the still Spanish feel & if could find somewhere similar which accommodates our needs we would be in heaven. Hopefully some or you will know somewhere like this. Thank you. Karen


Hi, we will be in Spain at the end of the month. Having a pool was a deal breakere and they did in fact have community pool, both indoor and outdoors. Both pools are equiped with pool lifs. I google earthed Malaga and found a large 50 meter pool outdoors, the building next to it appears to be their indoor pool.

Rule the pool!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrnkar said:


> Recently left La Cala de Mijas due to family health problems and am hoping to return in the near future on a rental basics but our needs are now different. Is there any urbs etc, not too far from Malaga airport that has a swimming pool available to use all year round & maybe a community centre or similar. Would like near beach on the flat or even if it is a bit hilly but has a bus service that goes into it as we don't drive. We love La Cala with the still Spanish feel & if could find somewhere similar which accommodates our needs we would be in heaven. Hopefully some or you will know somewhere like this. Thank you. Karen


There are loads of places like that around. It depends on how much you want to spend

Jo xxx


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for replies. Good to hear there are places which could be available. We would like something up to about €700 monthly plus usual elec fees etc. Keep suggestions coming. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Not sure what more to add really. La Cala is still there - I'm not sure about the Spanish feel, but I'm sure there is plenty available. You need to come over and choose something. There are many, many of these community buildings/apartment housing that surround pools and yes a few of them have indoor pools too. Google your requirements, come over and see what you can find. 

Jo xxx


----------

